# التكلم بألسنة .....البابا شنودة



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*التكلم بالسنة​*
*فما هو تعليم الكتاب عن التكلم بألسنة . 
نلاحظ النقاط الآتية من دراسة الكتاب وبخاصة { 1كو14} الذي يمكن أن نسميه أصحاح الألسنة . 
1)* الألسنة هي الأخيرة في ترتيب المواهب : 







عندما ذكر بولس الرسول مواهب الروح في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس ، جعل التكلم بألسنة وترجمة الألسنة في آخر المواهب فقال : 
{ فأنواع مواهب موجودة ، لكن الروح واحد فإنه لواحد يعطي بالروح كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم حسب الروح الواحد . ولآخر إيمان بالروح ، ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد . ولآخر أعمال قوات ، ولآخر نبوءة ولآخر تمييز الأرواح . ولآخر أنواع الألسنة بمفرده كما يشاء }{1كو12: 4-11}. 
وهكذا جعل التكلم بألسنة ، ترجمة الألسنة ، في آخر قائمة المواهب ، ويسبق الألسنة : الحكمة ، والعلم والإيمان ، ومواهب الشفاء ، وأعمال القوات ، والنبوءة وتمييز الأرواح .. 
وقال الرسول أيضا : { فوضع اله أناساً في الكنيسة : أولاً رسلاً ، ثانياً أنبياء ثالثاً معلمين ، ثم قوات ، وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء ، أواناً تدابير ، وأنواع ألسنة {1كو12: 28}. 
وهكذا وضع التكلم بالسنة في آخر المواهب …. 


*** 
وقال : ر جدوا للمواهب الحسني ، وأيضا أريكم طريقا أفضل}{1كو13:12}.وشرح أن هذا الطريق الأفضل هو المحبة {1كو13} وشرح كيف أن هذه المحبة أهم وأعظم من النبوءة وكل علم ،ومن كل الإيمان الذي ينقل الجبال ، ومن العطاء والنسك . 
وشرح أن المحبة أهم من التكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة .. وليس ألسنة الناس فقط . فقال : {إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة .. وليس ألسنة الناس فقط . فقال { إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ، ولكن ليس لي محبة ، فقد صرت نحاساً يطن أو صنجاً يرن {1كو1:13}. 


*** 
2)* التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل : 
رأينا فيما تقدم أن الله { قسم لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء }{1كو11:12}. { ولنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا }{رو6:12}. { وكما قسم الله لكل واحد مقداراً من الإيمان }{رو3:12}. ومن جهة التكلم بألسنة قال بصراحة : 
{ ألعل الجميع رسل ؟ ألعل الجميع أنبياء ؟ ألعل الجميع معلمون ؟ ألعل الجميع أصحاب قوات ؟ ألعل للجميع مواهب شفاء ؟ ألعل الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة ؟ ألعل الجميع يترجمون }{1كو12: 29،30}. 
وواضح من هذا أن الموهبة ليست للجميع . 
إذن فحتى في العصر الرسولي لم يكن من الضروري أن ينال كل مؤمن موهبة التكلم بألسنة التي لم تكن علامة ضرورية لاثبات حلول الروح في الإنسان . فقد يكون الإنسان قديساً ولا يتكلم بألسنة . 
إن الله يعرف متي يعطي المواهب ، ولماذا يعطيها . وقد منح التكلم بألسنة في عهد الرسل بوفرة شديدة في بداية الكرازة ، من أجل البنيان ، إذا كانت لأزمة جداً في ذلك الزمان . 
ولكن الألسنة ليست لازمة لكل زمان ، وفي ذلك يقول الكتاب : { أما اللسنة فستنتهي }{1كو8:13}. 
وحتى في زمن الرسل ، ماذا كانت شروط التكلم بألسنة ؟ إننا بقراءة {1كو14}. نري شروطاً منها : 
3)* يجب أن تكون الألسنة لبنيان الكنيسة :
إن أهم عبارة تميز أصحاح الألسنة {1كو14}، هي كلمة { للبنيان } ذكرها الرسول مرات عديدة ، وأصر عليها جداً. 
وقال في صراحة : { فليكن كل شئ للبنيان }{1كو26:14}. وقال أيضاً : { هكذا أنتم أيضاً ، إذ أنكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لأجل بنيان الكنيسة أن تزدادوا }{ع12}. 
ومن أجل بنيان الكنيسة ، ذكر أن { من يتنبأ أعظم ممن يتكلم بألسنة }{ع5}.لأن { من يتكلم بلسان يبني نفسه ، وأما من يتنبأ فيبني الكنيسة }{ع4}. وكانت كلمة التبوء تعني قديماً التعليم أيضاً . وقد فضل الرسول هذا التنبوء { لأن من يتنبأ ، يكلم الناس ببنيان ووعظ وتعزية }{ع3}. 


*** 
4)* شرط أساسي للألسنة هو ترجمتها :
قال الرسول : رمن يتكلم بلسان ، فليصل لكم يترجم }{ع13}وأضاف : { ولكن إن لم يكن مترجم ، فلصمت في الكنيسة }{ع28}. 
والسبب عند الرسول واضح ، وهو بنيان الكنيسة . وفي البنيان فلصمت . وعبارة { يصمت }هي أمر رسولي . 
إذن : إما بنيان الكنيسة بالترجمة ، وإما الصمت . 
إن وجود المترجم شهادة علي صحة التكلم بلسان . وهكذا تكون موهبة الألسنة لشخص في وقت واحد : أحدهما هم المتكلم والثاني هو المترجم وينطبق قول الكتاب : { علي فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة ، تقوم كل كلمة } إن كانت الألسنة بل ترجمة فما لزومها ؟وكذلك ما لزومها إن كان الحاضرين يفهمون اللغة ؟ 


5)* مت معني } يبني نفسه {؟
يبني نفسه ، أي يكون في حالة روحية خاصة ، حالة حلول الروح ، وهي نافعة لبيانه الشخصي . هذه الحالة عليها ملاحظتان ذكرهما القديس بولس وهما : 
أ‌- يصمت ، كأي عمل روحي خاص ، بينه وبين الله . 
وفي ذلك قال : { فليصمت في الكنيسة ، وليكلم نفسه والله }{ع28} أمر بينه وبين الله ، يليق به المخدع المغلوق ، وليس الكنيسة أمام الناس . حينئذ يكون التكلم بلسان ، كنوع من الصلاة ، وحتي علي هذه يوجد تعليق : 
ب‌- يكون الذهن بلا ثمر ، مجرد عمل للروح : 
وفي هذا يقول الرسول : {لأنه إن كنت أصلي بلسان ، فروحي تصلي وأما ذهني ويصلي بذهنه أيضاً . يرتل بروحه ، ويرتل بذهنه أيضاً { ع15}. لكي يكون بنيانه الروحي أثبت وأقوي . 


*** 
علي الرغم من عبارة : { يبني نفسه } هذه التي ذكرها الرسول في حرص وبملاحظات ، وأظهر أنها بنيان ناقص ، فان الرسول ، لأجل البنيان أيضاً يقول : 
{ أشكر إلهي أني أتكلم بألسنة أكثر من جميعكم . ولكن في الكنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهني ، لكي أعلم آخرين أيضاً . أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان }{ع18،19}. 
إذن لا داعي لأن يسعى الناس بكل قواهم للتكلم بألسنة ويظنوها نصراً عظيماً . 
هذا إذا كانت الألسنة موهبة حقيقية ن الروح القدس فماذا نقول إذن إن كان البعض يدعون أنهم يتكلمون بالسنة ، ولا نضمن صحة هذا الإدعاء .. 


*** 
6)* الألسنة آية لغير المؤمنين : 


يقول الرسول عن التكلم بألسنة { إذن الألسنة آية لا للمؤمنين ، بل لغير المؤمنين ..}{1كو22:14}. 
ولأجل هذا السبب منح الله هذه الآية للكنيسة في بدء العصر الرسول ، لأجل انتشار الكرازة ، ولكي يصل الإيمان إلي شعوب وأمم لا تعرف لغة الأباء الرسل { الأرامية – او العبرية } . فيبشرون بالألسنة ، كما حدث في يوم الخمسين 
{ فبهت الجميع وتعجبوا ..}{وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته }{أع2: 7،6}. 
ولكن ما منعي أن يقف شخص وسط أناس يتكلمون بنفس لغته ، لكي يكلمهم بلغة غريبة .. لهذا اشترط الرسول وجوب الترجمة { ولكن إن لم يوجد مترجم فليصمت }{1كو28:14}. 


*** 
7)* الرسول اعتبر التكلم بألسنة تشويشاً ، إن لم يكن للبنيان . 
فقال { إن كان الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة ، فدخل عاميون أو غير مؤمنين ، أفلا يقولون إنكم تهذون }{1كو23:14}. 
{وهكذا أنت أيضاً إن لم تعطوا باللسان كلاماً يفهم .. فإنكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء }{1كو9:14}}فإن كنت لا أعرف قوة اللغة ، أكون عند المتكلم أعجمياً ، والمتكلم أعجمياً عندي }{1كو11:14}. 
أقرأ كل الإصحاح لتثبيت من نفس المعني ….. ​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> سلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2009)

*شرح  توضيحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى


التكلم بالألسنة



فماذا يعنى "التكلم بالألسنة"؟

ولماذا اختفت هذه الموهبة؟

وهل من حاجة إليها في عصرنا الحاضر؟


الألسنة والخلاص 

يروي لنا سفر التكوين بدء ظهور اللغات المتعددة والألسنة، فقد أراد البشر أن يقيموا لأنفسهم برجًا رأسه في السماء، ليس شوقًا إلى السموات، وإنما هروبًا من اللَّه، فتبلبلت ألسنتهم (تك 11). وصارت الألسنة المتعددة علامة انقسام البشرية وعدم وحدتها. وإذ أراد اللَّه أن يقيم من الأمم كنيسة مقدسة، جسد المسيح الواحد، لم ينزع الألسنة وإنما وهب تلاميذه في يوم الخمسين أن يتكلموا بالألسنة القائمة في ذلك العصر ليقبل الكل "الإيمان الواحد"، وينعم الجميع بالحياة الجديدة السماوية، ليترنموا قائلين مع الرسول: "أقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السمويات في المسيح يسوع" (أف 2: 6).

ظهرت موهبة التكلم بالألسنة مع مولد الكنيسة في يوم الخمسين (أع 2: 1-13)، فقد نالوا عطية الحديث بألسنة لم يسبق لهم أن تعلموها (أع 2: 4، 6، 8، 11)، حيث تفاهموا مع سامعيهم بلغاتهم (أع 2:37) كوعد السيد المسيح نفسه (مر17:16). ومن ناحية أخرى عندما ألقى الرسول بطرس عظته بلغته فهمها الجميع، وكأن الروح قد قدم ترجمة فورية لكل لغات الحاضرين.

قدم الروح عطيتين: الأولى كما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم وُهب لكل تلميذ اللغة الخاصة بحقل الكرازة الذي عُين له؛ والثانية كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس نال كل رسول أحيانًا إمكانية الحديث بلغة كل شعبٍ يلتقي به ليعلن الروح أن الكنيسة الجامعة تضم الكل.

الحاجة إلى التكلم بالألسنة

1. لم تكن هذه الموهبة بالنسبة للرسل آية استعراضية، فقد جاء مسيحنا لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد صوته (مت 12: 19)، وقد وهب كنيسته روحه الناري ليلهب القلب بنار الحب الإلهي بروح الوداعة والتواضع، كي يعمل الجميع، لا بمظاهر حماسية وكلمات غير مفهومة، بل بحياة هادئة متزنة وحكيمة.

لقد سمع الحاضرون في يوم الخمسين "كل واحد منهم لغته التي وُلد فيها" (أع 2: 8). أعطاهم الروح لغات بشرية مفهومة، فكان الكل يعظمون اللَّه.

2. لقد أغلق اليهود على أنفسهم من جهة الإيمان فقاوموا ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اليونانية، وطالبوا الدخلاء أن يتعبدوا بلغتهم وحدها، وكأن السماء تتحدث بلغتهم. لذا كان لائقًا أن تكون علامة حلول روح اللَّه بالنسبة للشعوب الأممية أن يسمعوا لغتهم ممن لم يتعلموها، تأكيدًا لهم ولليهود انفتاح الباب لخلاصهم. لذا يقول الرسول: "إذا الألسنة آية لا للمؤمنين بل لغير المؤمنين" (1 كو 32:14). 

يصف القديس إيريناؤس يوم البنطيقستي في كتابه "ضد الهرطقات" قائلاً: [هذا الروح أيضًا... كما يقول لوقا حلّ في يوم البنطقستي على التلاميذ بعد صعود الرب، مقدمًا قوة لضم كل الأمم إلى مدخل الحياة، ولفتح عهدٍ جديدٍ. بهذا أيضًا صار اتفاق في كل اللغات، فنطقوا بتسبيح للَّه. لقد جاء الروح بالقبائل البعيدة إلى الوحدة، وقدم للآب بكور كل الأمم.]

3. وهب الروح القدس الكنيسة لغة الحب الروحي ووحدة الإيمان ممجدًا تمايز اللغات القائمة فعلاً وتنوع الثقافات.

4. إذ لم يكن العهد الجديد قد دُوِّن وجُمع، كان الروح القدس يعزى الكنيسة ويبنيها خلال مواهب النبوة والألسنة وترجمتها.

لماذا اهتم الرسول بولس دون غيره بهذه الموهبة؟

1. بكونه رسول الأمم؛ وهذه الموهبة تخص انفتاح باب الإيمان أمامهم، لذا التزم بمعالجة هذا الأمر.

2. أساء الكورنثوسيون الموهبة، فتحولت من موهبة لبناء النفس إلى كبرياء وتشامخ مع تشويش، لهذا عند معالجته لها اتبع الترتيب التالي:

أ. تحدث عن المواهب بصفة عامة (1كو 2)، واضعًا التكلم بالألسنة في آخر القائمة (10:12، 22)، مؤكدًا أهمية المواهب بغير كبرياء أو تشامخ، إذ يقول: "اطلبوا لأجل بنيان الكنيسة " (1 كو 13:12).

ب. لكى يحطم كبرياءهم ختم حديثه السابق معلنًا عظمة الحب البنّاء عن المواهب الروحية بقوله: "ولكن جدوا للمواهب الحسنى؛ وأيضًا أريكم طريقًا أفضل" (1 كو 31:12).

ج. بدأ الحديث عن الحب بتحطيم إساءة استخدام موهبة التكلم، قائلاً: "إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة، ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نُحاسًا يطن أو صنجًا يرن" (1 كو 1:13). يلاحظ هنا أنه لا يقف عند التكلم بكل اللغات البشرية، وإنما حتى إن نطق الإنسان بلغة الملائكة؛ وهى ليست لغة بشرية مادية ذات أصوات وموجات صوتية، إذ ليس لهم حناجر ولا أحبال صوتية، إنما هي لغة الروح الهادئة التي تتحدث بها الأرواح المقدسة. كأنه يقول: إن بلغتم إلى ما هو سماوي بدون الحب وهذا مستحيل، فتصيرون في نظر اللَّه صانعي ضجيج.

د. لئلا يظنوا أنه يقلل من شأن الموهبة بسبب شعوره بنقص، قال: "أشكر إلهي إني أتكلم بألسنة أكثر من جميعكم" (1 كو 18:14).

التكلم بالألسنة في كورنثوس

تحولت موهبة التكلم بالألسنة من دورها البنَّاء للكنيسة إلى مشكلة خطيرة تهدد إيمان الكنيسة استدعت أن يكتب الرسول إليها عنها في شيء من التفصيل:

1. يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن خلطًا حدث بين الذين يتمتعون بالموهبة كوسيلة لبناء الجماعة واجتذاب الأمم للإيمان وبين من يمارسها كعملٍ شيطانيٍ، إذ كانوا ينطقون بكلمات غامضة غير مفهومة، وأحيانًا بكلمات تجديف على السيد المسيح (1كو 3:14). لقد عرفت الديانات اليونانية هذه الظاهرة، فقد كتب فوجيل الشاعر الرومانى (70-21 ق.م.) في قصيدة الأنيادا عن نبية يونانية كانت تتكلم بألسنة غير مفهومة، وتنتابها انفعالات هستيرية.

2. يرى بعض الدارسين أن الوثنين كانت تنتابهم حالات هستيرية أثناء عبادتهم، فإذا ما أرادوا الخلاص منها يلعنون الإله لكي يفارقهم الروح. وان هذا ما حدث في كنيسة كورنثوس، حيث صار البعض يجدفون على السيد المسيح (يقول: يسوع أناثيما 3:12).

3. سقط البعض في كبرياء، فظنوا أنهم بالتكلم بالألسنة يرتفعون إلى قامة روحية عالية، لذلك وضع الرسول هذه الموهبة في آخر قائمة المواهب (1 كو 28:14)، كما أعلن طريقًا أفضل من الاتكال على المواهب ألا وهو المحبة (1 كو 31:12؛ 1:13).

4. في جو المنافسة القاتلة تحولت الموهبة إلى تشويش (1 كو 33:14)، إذ كانوا يتفوهون بكلمات غير مفهومة وصيحات عالية، ينظرون إلى أصحاب الروح الهادئ الوديع باحتقار كأشخاصٍ غير روحيين لا مواهب لهم، مما أدى إلى انحطاط معنويات الآخرين.

5. ظهور روح الحسد والغيرة طلبًا في مزيد من المواهب الظاهرة لنوال مجدٍ باطل! 

6. حث الرسول شعبه ألا يطلبوا الموهبة من اللَّه، بل بالأحرى يسألونه مواهب أعظم، وهي الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة (1 كو 1:13، 13).

موقف الرسول بولس

وضع الرسول بولس في الأصحاح الرابع عشر من رسالته الأولي إلى أهل كورنثوس ضوابط ومعايير لهذه الموهبة، منها:

v موهبة هادفة نحو بنيان الكنيسة:" حتى تنال الكنيسة بنيانا" [5]؛ "إذ أنكم غيورون للمواهب الروحية اطلبوا لأجل بنيان الكنيسة أن تزدادوا" [12]؛ "متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم له لسان... فليكن كل شئ للبنيان" [26].

v يتكلم الإنسان بلسان مفهوم: "إن لم تُعطوا باللسان كلامًا يُفهم فكيف يُعرف ما تُكلم به، فإنكم تكونون تتكلمون في الهواء؛ ربما تكون أنواع لغات هذا عددها في العالم وليس شئ منها بلا معنى" [9، 10].

v اللسـان موجه إلى غير المؤمـنين أصحاب لغة أجنبية: "إذًا الألسنة آية لا للمؤمنين بل لغير المؤمنين" [22].

v بلياقة وترتيب: "ليكن كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب" [40]؛ "فإن اجتمعت الكنيسة كلها في مكانٍ واحدٍ وكان الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة فدخل عاميون أو غير مؤمنين أفلا يقولون إنكم تهذون" [23]؛ إن كان أحد يتكلم بلسان فاثنين اثنين أو على الأكثر ثلاثة ثلاثة وبترتيب وليترجم واحد" [27]. معنى العبارة الأخيرة هكذا: إذا وجد غرباء يتكلم أصحاب موهبة الألسن في كل اجتماع اثنين فقط أو ثلاثة باللغات الأجنبية التي يفهمها الغرباء الحاضرون، ويقوم المترجم بعمله لأجل المواطنين حتى ينتفعوا بالكلمات الروحية البناءة ويحكموا بروح التمييز.

v أن تُمارس الموهبة بروح التمييز (1 كو 10:12)، وهى عطية لا تُقدم للجميع كعلامة ملء الروح أو العماد بالروح، وإنما لتحقيق الهدف السابق ذكره.

هل استمرت الموهبة في الكنيسة؟

يظهر من حديث ترتليان في القرن الثاني أن هذه الموهبة لم تكن موجودة في أيامه، كما كتب ميلتياد Militiades ضد البدعة المونتانية أن يكفوا عن التكلم بألفاظٍ غامضةٍ غير مفهومةٍ، حيث أدمجت موهبة التكلم بالألسنة في موهبة النبوّة، وجاءت شهادات الآباء تؤكد اختفاء الموهبة... لماذا؟

1. حققت الموهبة غايتها بقبول الأمم الإيمان.

2_اتمييزلأرواح" للحكم على صدق الموهبة.

3. قدم الروح الموهبة ليضم الأمم، .

توضيح كلمةألسنة الملائكة

يعتمدون على كلمات الرسول: "إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة" (1 كو 1:13)؛ وقوله: "لأن من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل اللَّه، لأن ليس أحد يسمع، ولكنه بالروح يتكلم بأسرار... من يتكلم بلسان يبنى نفسه، وأما من يتنبأ فيبنى الكنيسة" (1 كو 14: 2، 4).

يستحيل أن يكون الرسول قد عني أن أصحاب هذه الموهبة ينطقون بألسنة ملائكة، للأسباب التالية:

1. لم يسقط الملائكة في بلبلة ألسنة وتنوعها، ولا يمثلون أممًا ذات لغات متباينة وإلا احتاجوا إلى مترجمين فيما بينهم؛ كما يعني هذا حرمانهم من روح الوحدة.

2. حينما يتحدث الملائكة مع بشرٍ إنما هو تنازل منهم أن ينطقوا بلغاتنا البشرية حتى يمكننا أن ندرك الرسالة الإلهية المرسلة خلالهم.

3. يقول الرسول: "والألسنة ستنتهي" (1 كو 13:8)؛ فلو عني ألسنة الملائكة والسمائيين، فهل يتوقفوا عن الحديث الملائكي في الأبدية؟!

لقد وُهب البعض أن يصلوا بلغةٍ معينة كالفارسية أو اللاتينية حتى يتأكد الكل أن اللَّه قد فتح الباب ليس فقط للكرازة بلغات متعددة حقيقية وإنما فتح باب العبادة أيضًا. ليس ثمة لغة واحدة للعبادة كما ظن بعض اليهود. ومع هذا فإن الرسول يوضح أن هذه العطية تبني النفس ببركة إلهية، وإن كان لا يفهمها الحاضرون من غير أصحاب هذه اللغة تبنيهم ما لم يُوجد مُترجم. من جهة أخرى يؤكد الرسول حاجة المصلي نفسه إلى فهم ما يصلي به وما يرتل به: "إن كنت أصلي بلسانٍ فروحي تصلي وأما ذهني فهو بلا ثمر؛ فما هو إذًا ؟ أصلي بالروح وأصلي بالذهن أيضًا" (1 كو 14:14، 15).

لغة الروح ورقصاته

يرى بعضأن التكلم بألسنة هو خبرة الروحٍ، 
يرد على ذلك بالآتي:

1. تعبر نشوة الروح أو رقصاتها في سير القديسين عن تهليل داخلي خفي لا يصاحبه حركات جسدية هستيرية، إنما هي انفتاح للقلب على السماء! 

2. حياة الآباء الروحية العالية سرّ خفي، كُشف أحيانا خلال بعض تلاميذهم، وليس استعراضًا في وسط الجماعة

3. ما حدث مع القديس باخوميوس كان بترتيب وحكمة، فقد ضم ديره جنسيات مختلفة، وكان الروح يهبه ذات اللغة التي يتحدث بها مع أب الأسرة الأجنبية، وهى لغة حقيقية مفهومة. 

جاء أيضًا عن القديس مقاريوس أن أحد أشراف روما أراد الحديث معه في سرّ خاص به وقد رفض وجود مترجم كي لا يُكتشف سره، فصلى القديس مقاريوس وأعطاه اللَّه أن يتكلم بلغة الشريف كمن وُلد فيها.

وجاء في رسالة من كنيسة سميرنا تدعى "استشهاد بوليكربس"، فيه عرض لما حدث مع الأسقف الشيخ عام 155ق.م فيه يرد خبرة التكلم بالألسنة. لقد سمح العسكر للأسقف أن يصلي لمدة: "وقف وصلى، وإذ كان مملوءً من نعمة اللَّه حتى استطاع ألا يتوقف لمدة ساعتين، وقد دُهش من سمعوه".​*


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------

